# Crashplan spawning multiple java processes



## ScruffyDan (Jul 8, 2014)

Still learning the ropes when it comes to FreeBSD (all *nix OSs actually) so forgive any basic mistakes I might have made.

I got crashplan running under compat/linux/ and it is backing up things nicely, but when I run top I notice 20+ Java processes running. Is this normal behaviour or have I done something wrong?







*F*or the record this is my rc.conf:

```
hostname="MCP"
# ifconfig_re0="DHCP"
ifconfig_re0="inet 10.0.0.200 netmask 255.255.255.0"
ifconfig_re0_alias0="inet 10.0.0.201 netmask 255.255.255.0"
defaultrouter="10.0.0.1"
sshd_enable="YES"
ntpd_enable="YES"
samba_enable="YES"
Powerd_enable="YES"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="no"
ezjail_enable="YES"
linux_enable="YES"
crashplan_enable="YES"
```
and this is my fstab:

```
# Device	Mountpoint			FStype	Options	Dump	Pass#
/dev/ada0p2	/				ufs	rw	1	1
/dev/ada0p3	none				swap	sw	0	0
/dev/ada1p1	/home/public			ufs	rw	1	2
/dev/ada2p1	/home/dan/TimeMachine		ufs	rw	0	3

/home/dan/media /usr/jails/MCP-JAIL/home/dan/media nullfs ro 	0 	0

# Needed for linux emulation
linproc 	/compat/linux/proc 	linprocfs 	rw 	0 	0
/etc		/compat/linux/freebsdroot/etc	nullfs 	ro 	0 	0
/usr		/compat/linux/freebsdroot/usr	nullfs	ro	0	0
/home/dan	/compat/linux/freebsdroot/home/dan nullfs ro	0	0
/home/public	/compat/linux/freebsdroot/home/public nullfs ro 0	0
```


----------



## ScruffyDan (Jul 8, 2014)

Oh, I should also mention that crashplan is not running  in a jail. The jail is for the *P*lex server which runs perfectly (so far)*.*


----------



## SirDice (Jul 8, 2014)

It's probably normal behavior. I have seen other Java applications do similar things. I think it's quite common for Java services.


----------



## ScruffyDan (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks. I just wanted to make sure that this was expected (if sloppy) behaviour.


----------



## bhughes (Jul 12, 2014)

ScruffyDan said:
			
		

> ... Is this normal behaviour or have I done something wrong?



This is normal. I'm also running CrashPlan and see the same thing as you (I've actually got 60 of them). I believe this comes from the LinuxThreads implementation, which uses the Linux clone(2) system call to start threads. As mentioned in the man page, clone(2) is like fork(2) in that it starts children processes, which may explain the high number of seemly identical processes.


----------



## ScruffyDan (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks. Glad I am not the only one seeing this behaviour. Though now that i know that this is normal I really want a a native crashplan client for freeBSD. Preferably one that doesn't depend on java.... well I can dream at least.


----------



## bhughes (Jul 13, 2014)

ScruffyDan said:
			
		

> Thanks. Glad I am not the only one seeing this behaviour. Though now that i know that this is normal I really want a a native crashplan client for freeBSD. Preferably one that doesn't depend on java.... well I can dream at least.



A native client would be nice. The box I'm running CrashPlan on is headless, and proper headless support would be nice too. One can dream, right? 

I wouldn't complain about dropping the Java dependency either. I think it's a long shot though, since all the CrashPlans clients seem to depend on Java (not just on Linux).


----------



## ScruffyDan (Jul 15, 2014)

There was some talk a few years ago (2012 I think) of crashplan beginning work on native applications. So there is some hope, but it's been a while since I have heard anything so perhaps there is not much hope.


----------

